# Favorite furry species?



## NoobFur (Oct 18, 2019)

My fav is definitely the Dutch Angel Dragon!! I love all the designs and just is so cute!!!


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm a pretty big fan of anything cervine.


----------



## NoobFur (Oct 18, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of anything cervine.


Nice!! I love deer fursonas as well!!! ^_^


----------



## Tracks98 (Oct 19, 2019)

For me, dragons of all kinds are by far #1, though I've been leaning more towards eastern-style dragons recently.

Below that I also love snakes (especially cobras), anthro sharks, and most types of taurs. Especially wolftaurs, which is kind of funny since I'm not especially big on anthro wolves.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 19, 2019)

Anything frog or lizard-related for me!

Also, monkeys. I've already considered it for creating my sona before


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 19, 2019)

I like woodland themed furry designs best, or a cat of any variety.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 19, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> I like woodland themed furry designs best, or a cat of any variety.


^woodland creatures


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 19, 2019)

Personally, I really love lizards! They’re at the top of my list, with dragons being a close second.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 19, 2019)

Honestly? I don't really have a favorite species, I...like every species. For me it depends more on the art style. It's hard for me to explain why I like certain things. When I see it, it just makes "click".


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 19, 2019)

Mice,deer,rabbits and foxes the best of the best in my eyes


----------



## Punji (Oct 19, 2019)

Otters are always adorable.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Oct 19, 2019)

For me it once was dragons, then it became all about the gryphons.... particularily the non-standard-combination types like myself.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 20, 2019)

Hyenas, mice/rats, rabbits and cats are my favorite. Yeens are #1 though. Particularly because I think they look the best when it comes to alternative aesthetics.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 30, 2019)

Interesting, I was about to post a thread about this. My three favorite anthro species are foxes (of course), hyenas ( @ConorHyena is one.  ) and deer.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 30, 2019)

Goat obviously


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 30, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Goat obviously


Goats are deer doggos. UwU


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Goats are deer doggos. UwU


That’s the best definition I’ve ever heard


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2019)

Foxyfluffs, hoosks,otters, deer, gryphons, and different kinds of birb.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 30, 2019)

*Cheetahs*, seeing how they are also my favourite IRL animal too!

Aside from my own species, my top three would be tigers, huskies and protogens.
(Also have a soft spot for wolves and raccoons too...it's difficult to choose!!!)


----------



## Simo (Oct 30, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> ^woodland creatures



Woodland critters: foxes, skunks, raccoons, weasels, badgers, martens, otters..medium sized northern-ish critters.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 30, 2019)

Sergals. Love me a good serg.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 30, 2019)

Dragons


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Dragons


Eat a gold hoard ugly >:c


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 30, 2019)

Foxes, Ferrets


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 30, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Eat a gold hoard ugly >:c


Get your horns stuck in a fence, goat boi


----------



## Tyno (Oct 30, 2019)

Maybe the toaster people. The Protogens they're cool.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Get your horns stuck in a fence, goat boi


*screams angrily while chewing on a tin can*


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a soft spot for canines 

But horses are the best, of course (I secretly keep my fingers crossed for more horse appreciation)


----------



## mithandir91 (Oct 30, 2019)

Though question. But i rather say: Equines and bovines are fantastic.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 30, 2019)

Mayflower said:


> I have a soft spot for canines
> 
> But horses are the best, of course (I secretly keep my fingers crossed for more horse appreciation)



I was trying to avoid saying my own species, but you're absolutely right.

More horses!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 30, 2019)

My top 5:
1. Foxes
2. Horses
3. Dragons and scalies in general
4. All the big cats
5. Deer


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 30, 2019)

Skunks of corse 

Ok, to give a little more serious answer:
I like canines since I like characters as Tails and Wile e. Coyote, but also woodland creatures since I like characters as Conker the Squirrel and Sonic (do hedgehogs count as woodland creatures? ^^ )

Then I've seen some nice bird sonas, and of course I've grown up reading Donald Duck comics


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 30, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> My top 5:
> 1. Foxes
> 2. Horses
> 3. Dragons and scalies in general
> ...


>Not goat
Wow ok rood


----------



## Mambi (Oct 30, 2019)

For me, my favourites are definitely cats...big jungle ones, though I do love the woodland animals like deer, foxes, and others very much too! Even have a special place for serpents too...


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 30, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> >Not goat
> Wow ok rood


1. Foxes
2. Horses
3. All the big cats
4. Goats
5. Dragons and scalies in general

Roodly changed the roodness


----------



## Positron (Oct 30, 2019)

Ppppft, protogen! I love me my toasters!


----------



## freyjagc (Nov 8, 2019)

Foxes are the cutest but also love cats and wolfs


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 8, 2019)

Completely non biased... Dragons

Followed by Canada Lynx then Red Pandas


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 8, 2019)

It's really hard for me to pick only a few species I like the most as furries, as I like a lot of animals, and any animals can make cool furry characters. Plus the overall design and appearance of a character can tend to matter a lot to me and not just the species.
Though I suppose I do have a strong preference for cats, or felines in general, and some big cats. To name a few others I generally like, I suppose canines, mustelids, hyenas, raccoons, skunks, rabbits/hares, pigs, cows, horses, rats, foxes, goats, dragons (especially Eastern), bleh, the list goes on. Again though some of these can really depend on the art style; for example I am not as much of a fan of cow or horse characters that have more "humanoid" shaped heads (particularly with female characters). Then again I am not a big fan of that for furry art style in general, but I tend to see it more often with these species. Same with rabbits; I like rabbits characters that are a bit more realistic in terms of facial anatomy.

In terms of more fandom-specific, made up species . . . to be honest there aren't any I really have much of a strong interest in. I guess maybe sergals, and manokits. Airplane dragons are also cool. I don't really know a whole lot of the made up species tho.


----------



## SundayBest (Nov 8, 2019)

I’ve always had a huge soft spot for avian fursonas. I really love the variety that they come in. There’s something visually pleasing about a naturally vibrant color pattern in the case of the tropical ones. 

Horses are pretty neat, too. Really neat. Super neat. But it’s not like I’m biased or anything.


----------



## Jojer (Nov 12, 2019)

I think boars, dogs, and lizards translate well into anthro. They’re probably my top 5 favorite species to anthropomorphize.


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Nov 12, 2019)

Felines, particularly big cats and specifically jaguars, especially the ones who don't bite into your skull as a form of informal greeting. But even if they do, well, its a worthy consequence from setting eyesight on such beauty up close and personal.


----------



## Dirlcutto (Nov 12, 2019)

Mice, rats and bats


----------



## cerulean_blues (Nov 12, 2019)

Bright aquatics and muestelids!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2019)

Mmm Protogens

Wouldn't wanna be one but I like them a lot <3


----------



## Keefur (Nov 18, 2019)

Sabertooths, of course are number one with me.  Excluding my species of choice, if I had to choose others, I suppose I would say clouded leopards and other big cats.  Birbs are cool, too.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 18, 2019)

Phoenix are really cool!

Dragons are too, but Phoenix are a little more mysterious elusive and rare~

Wolves, saber tooth, cheetahs and leopards and other birds all are cool too, but definitely nowhere near Phoenix


----------



## Godzilla (Nov 18, 2019)

If you're a bear you've won my heart!
Also Goats .w.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Nov 22, 2019)

Any furry (especially a kangaroo) that can bounce bounce bounce!!!


----------



## Licari (Dec 2, 2019)

Bunny.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Dec 2, 2019)

felines and mustelids
also specifically coyotes


----------



## BayoDino (Dec 4, 2019)

Gryphons and sergals. 

Every species is evil and adorable.


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Dec 4, 2019)

Dogs, roos, lions.


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 4, 2019)

...


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 5, 2019)

I love all anthro species, but my favorite would have to be Dragons, especially the Western variety((When it comes to feral Dragons I prefer western Dragons, kinda weird for things without wings being able to fly. But as anthros I love them the same)). I just seem to be obsessed with these things, in fact, I'm switching to a Dragon main when I can afford commissions as I've done a Fox main since 2015. 

After that it'd be Sharks, Snakes((Though I heavily prefer the ones with legs, not a big Naga fan)), Dinosaurs, Avians, Big Cats, and Equines.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 6, 2019)

i love canids in general (dogs, wolves, foxes, etc) and big cats (lions, tigers(no bears in this category, oh my! but they're good too.), cheetahs, etc) but i've recently taken a liking to dog-cat hybrids!


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 13, 2019)

My own, the rest is regretful to say


----------



## Sairn (Dec 13, 2019)

Cats would be my top choice(I've always found cats to be closest to my personality, preference to house cat breed style, but like big cats as well) 

I enjoy the Canids as well.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 13, 2019)

fox dragons cats wolf and some that I forget name of


----------



## Babybear_Di (Dec 16, 2019)

Where can I find a place to develop a community around my "children"?
I surch spase to brag about my new species Rabitcorns  
It was love from the first sight, and now I became the owner! :3


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

I like any kind of reptile or amphibian,but sergals are cool too


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

Deer, otters, ferrets, weasels, and foxes!


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 4, 2020)

Insects... And goats and deer are pretty cool too.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm kinda partial to alien dog hybrids X'D

But I think Protogens, Goats, Red Pandas, and Soda Roos are awesome too :3


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 6, 2020)

Housecats, big cats, foxes, birbs and jackalopes


----------

